# Do Cats Get Morning Sickness?



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Basically asked my question in the thread title. My girl have been back from stud for 5 days now and she's been eating like a horse and drinking lots of water (which is very out of character for her).

She also vomited a couple of times, once on Friday and again on Saturday. Is it possible she's expecting or is it just a case of her being greedy and eating to quickly?

I wasn't expecting to see any changes in her behaviour for a couple of weeks at least so this has surprised me a bit.

xx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Could be both  They can get morning sickness, and she may well feel more hungry as they often can't be bothered to eat properly when calling rampantly.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> Could be both  They can get morning sickness, and she may well feel more hungry as they often can't be bothered to eat properly when calling rampantly.


Thanks very much for your reply, Leah.

I thought she was ok as she hadn't been ill since Saturday. But I came home today and she'd been VERY sick all over the living room. She's also had a bit of diarrhoea today (on the hall carpet  ) We've given her a bit of boiled white fish for dinner and I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow.

She's still drinking a lot from her fountain. Which I know must be a good thing but I'm worried because it's so out of character.

Have you ever had an issue like this with a queen whose just been mated?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

prob drinking more if she's been sick, plus it's warmer at the moment. i'm sure she is ok, but hope all goes well at the vet, how about speaking with the stud owner maybe they could offer come experience and advice.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> prob drinking more if she's been sick, plus it's warmer at the moment. i'm sure she is ok, but hope all goes well at the vet, how about speaking with the stud owner maybe they could offer come experience and advice.


Thanks Biawhiska, I hope you're right. The stud owner has been really helpful. She said that although everything sounds OK she is most concerned about the diarrhoea. That's the main reason we're off the vet tomorrow.  I wanted to ask on here first as I know I'll worry all evening and probabably won't get any sleep tonight


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they can do but it isnt normally so early on? Maybe she has picked up a bug?

What breed is she? What colours are you expecting!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> they can do but it isnt normally so early on? Maybe she has picked up a bug?
> 
> What breed is she? What colours are you expecting!


That's what I'm thinking, that she's got a bit of a tummy bug. Hopefully the vet will be able to help.

She's the blue tortie and white Brit in my profile photos. The stud is a blue so we're hoping for blues, blue bi-colours, blue creams or torties. One thing at a time though. At the moment though I don't even know if she's pregnant.  I just want to get her feeling better first. xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

OO she is gorgeous! beautiful markings! 

Iv always been told that cooled down boiled water & chicken breast if they are feeling ill, hope this helps?


----------



## LadyHitchhiker (Sep 1, 2009)

I've always been told cooked chicken and rice for upset tummies.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you both for the advice. She's having boiled chicken today. Will let you know what the vet says later. x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

any news on how she is?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> any news on how she is?


Doing OK. Her temperature is up a bit and she was farting away on the vets table.  The vet thought she might have picked up a bug. She had a noroclav AB injection this morning and she's been prescribed AB pills for the rest of the week. Hopefully that and a bland diet should help to settle her tummy. Fingers crossed. I'm feeling so guilty about this whole thing. I just want her to feel better... 

Thanks for asking. x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*  aww hopefully the anti b's will sort her out. xx*


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Poor girl, did she eat different at the studs? Could have upset her tum?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Poor girl, did she eat different at the studs? Could have upset her tum?


I don't think that's it. We sent her with her own food supply as she's a very fussy eater. I think the stress of the journey plus being in a stange place has just given her immune system a bit of a jolt. Hopefully she'll be herself again soon.  Thanks for the kind words all!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Minni gets awful runs for about 3 days when she is about 2 weeks preggers - it's our first clue - it stinks! ANd she gets really fussy about food too. Hope your lass is fine now.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hope she's feeling better?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> Hope she's feeling better?


Shes doing better thanks.  Shes been really lethargic over the last couple of days but the bland diet has really helped to settle her stomach. And today she seems a lot more spritely. Im going to try her back on a little bit of her regular food tonight and see how she gets on.

BUT when you stroke her, her bottom is instantly up in the air and her tail is waving from side to side. Not the actions you would expect from a pregnant cat.  Its going to be a long week or so waiting to see if she pinks up, but I think a trip back to the stud might be on the cards.

Definitely not going to make any decisions until shes back to her old happy self though. I'm just relieved that thinks are looking a better now. xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad she is on the up x


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Shes doing better thanks.  Shes been really lethargic over the last couple of days but the bland diet has really helped to settle her stomach. And today she seems a lot more spritely. Im going to try her back on a little bit of her regular food tonight and see how she gets on.
> 
> BUT when you stroke her, her bottom is instantly up in the air and her tail is waving from side to side. Not the actions you would expect from a pregnant cat.  Its going to be a long week or so waiting to see if she pinks up, but I think a trip back to the stud might be on the cards.
> 
> Definitely not going to make any decisions until shes back to her old happy self though. I'm just relieved that thinks are looking a better now. xx


Glad to hear your girl is doing better. My girl did this and called throughout her pregnancy and went on to have 6 healthy babies, some cats do that for the first week before settling down. good luck


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dozymoo said:


> She's doing better thanks.  She's been really lethargic over the last couple of days but the bland diet has really helped to settle her stomach. And today she seems a lot more spritely. I'm going to try her back on a little bit of her regular food tonight and see how she gets on.
> 
> BUT when you stroke her, her bottom is instantly up in the air and her tail is waving from side to side. Not the actions you would expect from a pregnant cat.  It's going to be a long week or so waiting to see if she pinks up, but I think a trip back to the stud might be on the cards.
> 
> Definitely not going to make any decisions until she's back to her old happy self though. I'm just relieved that thinks are looking a better now. xx


Oh yes cats can display signs of heat for a week after. Fingers crossed and glad she is feeling a bit better.


----------

